# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  QUIZ - What Is the # 1 Most Listened to Tune in the World ?

## protectionist

Music Quiz - Just 1 question. What do you guess is the* the # 1 most played and most listened to tune in the whole world ?

*Anybody want to venture a guess ? No fee for this. Just pop in whatever one you think it is.

----------


## Daily Bread

Battle Hymn of the Republic
Followed by Notre Dame fight song

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

I know the real one though cause I googled it.

----------


## michaelr

Stairway to heaven.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I think it a love song. Pogo stick style.

----------

Daily Bread (06-18-2016)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## Quark

Well I'll be danged. Who would have guessed.

----------


## protectionist

> Battle Hymn of the Republic
> Followed by Notre Dame fight song


Although both impressive tunes, neither of those is the # 1.

----------


## protectionist

> Stairway to heaven.


Not correct, although you do get an Atta Boy for at least getting the right country of origin (England).  It is British.  Good try. Try again.

----------

michaelr (06-19-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> I think it a love song. Pogo stick style.


Sorry. Not the right one.

----------


## protectionist

> 


Nope. Not that either. Try again.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Hairy Krisna mantra??!!

----------


## Invayne



----------


## GreenEyedLady

I think Invayne got it.

----------


## Quark

> 


Nope although if that song was always preformed in public you would win.

----------


## Invayne

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Roadmaster

That's a hard one, world and you can dance to it. I was going to say something the Beatles played but now not sure and I was never a fan of them.

----------


## Invayne

> Nope although if that song was always preformed in public you would win.


I've heard it a lot in restaurants....I think that's public!

----------


## protectionist

> Hairy Krisna mantra??!!


Nope. Guess again.

----------


## protectionist

> I think Invayne got it.


No she didn't. Happy birthday is a common guess, but it's really only popular in the USA.

----------


## protectionist

> That's a hard one, world and you can dance to it. I was going to say something the Beatles played but now not sure and I was never a fan of them.


You'd be right about the country though.  There's a big hint. It is British.

----------

Roadmaster (06-18-2016)

----------


## Invayne

OK, I'm going to admit, I googled this thing, and I am shocked to find it is a song that I've NEVER heard!! WTF??!

----------


## Invayne

> You'd be right about the country though.  There's a big hint. It is British.


Oh, it's not Disney? LOL

----------


## Daily Bread

House of the Rising Sun - Eric Burton and the Animals

----------


## Daily Bread

> That's a hard one, world and you can dance to it. I was going to say something the Beatles played but now not sure and I was never a fan of them.


Never liked the Beatles ! What are you -a communist?
Eleanor Rigby ! How could you not like that song .

----------


## Midgardian

I would hope this one:

----------


## Invayne

> I would hope this one:


Never heard that one either....

----------


## Roadmaster

> Never liked the Beatles ! What are you -a communist?
> Eleanor Rigby ! How could you not like that song .


Nope about the only one I like of theirs and I think it was theirs is (Yesterday.) I like Gordon lightfoot and others

----------


## protectionist

> House of the Rising Sun - Eric Burton and the Animals


Nope. Nice try though (and you did keep it British)

----------


## Invayne

> Never liked the Beatles ! What are you -a communist?
> Eleanor Rigby ! How could you not like that song .


Yeah, I liked it before radio wore it out. Now...not so much.  :Wink:

----------


## protectionist

> I would hope this one:


Not that one.

----------


## Midgardian

> Never heard that one either....


Now you have.

Written by one of the greatest Germans to ever live.

----------


## Roadmaster

My man

----------


## Invayne

Don't tell me it's that march they play whenever the Hag Queen shows her ugly face....LOLOL

----------


## Midgardian

> Not that one.


One day it will be, God willing.

----------


## protectionist

> Yeah, I liked it before radio wore it out. Now...not so much.


An OK Beatles song. I like (and play) a bunch of other Beatles songs I like more.  I'll give you 2 more hints (this makes 3)

Hint 1 -  It IS British.

Hint 2 - It's not the Beatles (or Rolling Stones, or Animals, or Led Zepellin)

Hint 3 -

----------


## protectionist

> My man


Nice song, very nice, but not the most played, most listened to, most danced to.

----------

Roadmaster (06-19-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> Don't tell me it's that march they play whenever the Hag Queen shows her ugly face....LOLOL


I don't know. You'd have to tell me the name, or post the music audio.

----------


## protectionist

When we get to 50 posts, I will reveal the tune if no one has guessed it yet. And will also tell you something about this # 1 tune that will blow your minds.  You won't believe it until you hear the explanation, and then it will make sense.

PS - Hint # 4.  No other tune even comes close.

----------


## Invayne

> An OK Beatles song. I like (and play) a bunch of other Beatles songs I like more.  I'll give you 2 more hints (this makes 3)
> 
> Hint 1 -  It IS British.
> 
> Hint 2 - It's not the Beatles (or Rolling Stones, or Animals, or Led Zepellin)
> 
> Hint 3 -


Water? Ocean? Horizon?

Smoke on the Water?

----------


## protectionist

> Water? Ocean? Horizon?
> 
> Smoke on the Water?


Good guess. Incorrect though.  I used to play that song with my band back in the 80s.

----------


## protectionist

Hint # 5 >>

Hint # 5 >>>>

----------


## Quark

> I've heard it a lot in restaurants....I think that's public!


Not as much as the one @protectionist has in mine.

----------


## Roadmaster

I am having a hard time with this one. I liked Jim Croce, Lightfoot, Taylor ect even to the stones. The only thing that boat and ocean reminds me of is the wreck of the fitz.

----------


## protectionist

Hint # 6 >>>



Hint # 7 >>>

----------


## protectionist

How about these latest hints ? Any help from them ?

----------


## protectionist

I'm packing it in. Good night. '

Will pick up on this in the morning, and reveal the answer then.

----------


## Roadmaster

nope I think I am over thinking this.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I'm packing it in. Good night. '
> 
> Will pick up on this in the morning, and reveal the answer then.


ok

----------


## RMNIXON

Probably wrong but I like it all the same:

----------


## Midgardian

> Hint # 6 >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Hint # 7 >>>

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Music Quiz - Just 1 question. What do you guess is the* the # 1 most played and most listened to tune in the whole world ?
> 
> *Anybody want to venture a guess ? No fee for this. Just pop in whatever one you think it is.


Happy Birthday song

----------


## Midgardian

God Save Queen Elizabeth II?

----------


## protectionist

> 


Another good guess.  Interesting song.  Not the right one.  Also I might add that the answer is a TUNE (not a song)  A tune being only music (designed for dancing) - whereas songs have WORDS and music (and are designed for listening)

----------


## protectionist

> Probably wrong but I like it all the same:


Not correct, but thanks for contributing.

----------


## protectionist

> God Save Queen Elizabeth II?


Not that one.

----------


## protectionist

> Happy Birthday song


That was guessed before (Post # 13). Nice song, but not that.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> That was guessed before (Post # 13). Nice song, but not that.


Then it's a Small World then. Been in my head since my first Disney World visit in 1972

----------


## Midgardian

_The Star Spangled Banner_ - which is sung to the tune of a British drinking song?

----------


## Midgardian



----------


## protectionist

I said I was going to tell you something about this # 1 tune that would blow your mind.  OK. Here it is. The # 1 tune is not only the # 1 most played, most listened to, and most danced to tune in the whole world now in 2016, but it has been the # 1 tune every year, for the last 407 years (since 1609), and no tune even comes close to it.

Although not nearly as well known in the US, it is very well-known all around the world in 87 countries where the British have gone to with their clipper ships, and colonized.  

The tune is >>>  SAILOR'S HORNPIPE.

And why it is so prolific is because since the 1600s, it has been a fundamental part of the British navy, which in the past, normally had fiddlers on board their ships for the sailors to dance to, the idea being to give them leg exercise and relieve boredom.  This has been standard not just just for the British navy, but on British commercial ships too, as well as on the ships of most of the British dominion countries all around the world (the sun never sets on the British empire)

The "hornpipe" tune is one in which the melodic rhythm, is symptomatic of the rhythmic movements of old, wooden clipper ships, which in turn were influenced by the movements of the groundswells of the ocean.  This ocean motion was physically absorbed by the sailors, on ships for months at a time, including the fiddlers who composed the tunes.  Of the many hornpipe tunes that came forth over the centuries, Sailor's Hornpipe was the first, and it was incorporated into naval protocol, and remains so to this day, all over the world, as well as in schools, were kids learn the tune and dance to it.  In the US, I think Sailors Hornpipe and deck dancing ceased in the 1850s, but I'm not sure of the date.

In America, most people recognize Sailor's Hornpipe as a tune played as a lead in to the old Popeye cartoon shows, but it has far greater significance in Britain and the dozens of British dominion countries.   I googled Sailor's Hornpipe, and here's some of the images I came up with.

  British sea cadets dancing Sailors Hornpipe (1928)



India sea cadet schoolgirls (training for the India Navy) dancing Sailor's Hornpipe, 6 months ago (on Navy Day - December 2015)

  Sailor's Hornpipe Harper's Weekly, 1875

  

Contestants dancing Sailor's Hornpipe in a dance contest.

  


 Marx Brothers movie- dancing Sailor's Hornpipe

----------


## Midgardian

Meh, so this is kind of like how soccer is the world's most popular sport.

The AK-47 is the world's most popular rifle.

That does interest me, and probably puts me on the terrorist watch list.

Me being a white male Christian heterosexual doesn't help.

----------


## protectionist

Here's a few more >>>

 

  

 Sylvester the cat dancing the Sailor's Hornpipe

----------

Roadmaster (06-19-2016)

----------


## Invayne



----------

protectionist (06-19-2016),Roadmaster (06-19-2016)

----------


## MrMike

Worst music video in the world





yes...it's TR's twin

----------


## QuaseMarco

Sailors Hornpipe
That is truly bizarre.

----------


## protectionist



----------


## Roadmaster

I was looking in all the wrong places. Would have never guessed it. :Smiley20:

----------


## protectionist



----------

Invayne (06-20-2016)

----------


## protectionist

The British spread their culture all over the world for hundreds of years.  And long before airplanes were invented, they got around on big, wooden clipper ships, with fiddlers who played Sailor's Hornpipe. One of the British dominion countries was India.  There, the Indian Navy still plays Sailor's Hornpipe on board their ships and sailors still dance to it, as they do in dozens of other countries.

    The India Navy Day parade, is held every December 8.  The video is the parade of 2013, and includes the India Navy Sea Cadets (schoolgirls in training to become sailors). One of the requirements is dancing Sailor's Hornpipe. It appears at *2:30 on the video time bar*, or you could watch the whole parade.  You might notice some odd-looking movements of the Sea Cadets in their dance.  It is part of the Sailors Hornpipe dance.  They mimic the actions of sailors on board ships.  Swabbing the deck, pulling ropes to hoist sails (or flags), looking through telescopes (at clouds, checking for storms),  etc

----------


## protectionist

The amazing, unique, longevity and prolific character of this tune, tells me that if the world still exists 1000 years from now, and there are still navys around the world, that this tune sill still be the *#1 most played, most listened to, and most danced to tune*, even then.

Not hard to imagine.

----------


## 2cent

@protectionist, I've no clue why you addressed me w/a "Ha Ha", as I checked throughout this entire thread, not once, but twice - just to double check - and see that I've not one post in it.

Oh.  You're referring to that _other_ thread where I stated that, "It's a Small World" couldn't be right because it has words to it.  THAT one?

Good grief.  Have a nice day!   :Wave:

----------


## Crunch



----------


## protectionist

> @protectionist, I've no clue why you addressed me w/a "Ha Ha", as I checked throughout this entire thread, not once, but twice - just to double check - and see that I've not one post in it.
> 
> Oh.  You're referring to that _other_ thread where I stated that, "It's a Small World" couldn't be right because it has words to it.  THAT one?
> 
> Good grief.  Have a nice day!


Good grief.  Whatever. I don't know what you're talking about, Anyway, have a nice day.   :Wave:

----------


## protectionist

> 


Thread is over. Done. Answer was given in Post # 61.

----------


## Crunch

> Thread is over. Done. Answer was given in Post # 61.


Ok, but it should be my answer.  :Headbang:

----------


## 2cent

> Good grief.  Whatever. I don't know what you're talking about, Anyway, have a nice day.


Yes, upon second thought, an editing my first reply...

I see no need to encourage rancor where none is necessary.  So, please, don't.

----------


## protectionist

Sailor's Hornpipe

Topic: The sailor's hornpipe dance | Explore Royal Museums Greenwich

----------


## protectionist

Although Sailor's Hornpipe is by far the most prolific of all tunes worldwide, and it is the national tune of England, there are a few other tunes that were played on board ship, and sometimes on other instruments along with the fiddle.  These were the guitar, the mandolin, and the Irish tinwhistle (called the pennywhistle in England and many British dominion countries) I'd be remiss to not include them here. So here's a few examples >>

1.  The Galway Girl (Pennywhistle)

2.  Fisher's Hornpipe (mandolin) - you just feel those ocean waves hitting the ship. Up tempo part starts at 1:07 on the time bar.

3. Cooley's Reel (Penny Whistle)

All these are very rhythmic in their melody lines and it's easy to imagine the sailors dancing to them.

----------


## protectionist

Sailor's Hornpipe - Mandolin




Sailor's Hornpipe - 2 guitars

----------

